# Out of home access won't work with GenieGo, and in home streaming pauses every two seconds!



## pinkribbonangel

I have tried everything, Directv has no clue. I can stream netfix, youtube, everything fine, but Directv GenieGo pauses every few seconds. Also We cannot get it to work with the out of home access. Have all the latest versions, added the ports on my router. Doesn't work. Help. Thanks


----------



## The Merg

Welcome to DBSTalk!

Can you give us a little more info on your setup? Tell us what Internet service you have along with what router you are using.

- Merg


----------



## pinkribbonangel

Yes, Windstream is my ISP. We have DSL. 12 mps download 750 upload. We have a Belkin N router modelF5D8236-4 v2 (01) We also have the DSL modem with a built in wireless router (which we do not connect to or use as it's slower than N)


----------



## pinkribbonangel

The pausing only happens on directv, not on youtube, netflix, not on any of the networks streaming...only directv geniego. Tried everything with the out of home access as well. Doesn't work.
Says it's set up correctly.


----------



## peds48

pinkribbonangel said:


> Yes, Windstream is my ISP. We have DSL. 12 mps download 750 upload. We have a Belkin N router modelF5D8236-4 v2 (01) We also have the DSL modem with a built in wireless router (which we do not connect to or use as it's slower than N)


that is what is killing you


----------



## pinkribbonangel

We are in a monopoly, They won't let anyone else get our internet. Besides, I am not uploading, I am downloading.


----------



## harsh

pinkribbonangel said:


> We are in a monopoly, They won't let anyone else get our internet. Besides, I am not uploading, I am downloading.


When you're trying to view content "out of home", the GenieGo is indeed uploading to the Internet.


----------



## Steve

pinkribbonangel said:


> I have tried everything, Directv has no clue. I can stream netfix, youtube, everything fine, but Directv GenieGo pauses every few seconds. Also We cannot get it to work with the out of home access. Have all the latest versions, added the ports on my router. Doesn't work. Help. Thanks


Pausing while in-home streaming is an issue inside your home network, and has nothing to do with your available upload speed to the internet. In-home streaming depends on the connectivity between the HRs, the GenieGo device and your wifi client device. Same with your client's OOH check. If that check doesn't pass while your client is on your home network, it's not going to work when you're out of home.

RE: the 750kbps upload speed. When you finally get the client configured, it may be adequate for OOH streaming at a reduced picture quality. OOH streaming adapts to the connection speed, and I'm pretty sure a clean 750Kbps is OK at the low end. Maximum quality is achieved at about 1.25Mbps.


----------



## Diana C

Some questions about the tolpology of your in-home network:

What is directly connected to the Belkin? Switches (how many and what type)? Devices (Roku, DirecTV DVRs, Cinema Connection Kit, PCs, etc.)?

If you have one or more switches, how are they connected? (To each other, directly to the router, etc.)

What wireless devices are in use?

How is the Belkin attached to DSL modem/router? (DMZ, passthrough, subnet, etc.)

What are you using to playback the GenieGo content? (PC, Mac, iPhone, iPad, etc.) How is it connected to the LAN?

Pausing during playback is a symptom of bandwidth starvation. For some reason, the GenieGo client is not getting data fast enough from the GenieGo device to maintain a steady video playback. Somewhere in the network you are losing bandwidth.


----------



## baffoon11

My GenieGO out of home was working fine until I upgraded my wireless router. I now have the Apple Time Capsule. The in home streaming works fine, but I cannot get the out of home to work. It says "test failed". I believe I have all of the port forwarding set up properly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Diana C

How did you set up Port Forwarding? What ports did you forward? Are you sure you have the IP address of the GenieGo set correctly in the port forwarding configuration?

See this page for Time Capsule "Port Mapping" : http://must-know-mac.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-port-forward-time-capsule.html

The "Private address" you would enter is the ip address of your GenieGo. The port numbers you'd need to map are 8082 and 8083.


----------



## peds48

baffoon11 said:


> My GenieGO out of home was working fine until I upgraded my wireless router. I now have the Apple Time Capsule. The in home streaming works fine, but I cannot get the out of home to work. It says "test failed". I believe I have all of the port forwarding set up properly. Any help would be appreciated.


Are you running a Mac or WIndows? What is the version of your Airport Utility? I have the newer Airport Extreme and set up was supper easy. Let me know as I can "walk" you through


----------



## pinkribbonangel

peds48 said:


> that is what is killing you


I am downloading not uploading.


----------



## pinkribbonangel

Diana C said:


> How did you set up Port Forwarding? What ports did you forward? Are you sure you have the IP address of the GenieGo set correctly in the port forwarding configuration?
> 
> See this page for Time Capsule "Port Mapping" : http://must-know-mac.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-port-forward-time-capsule.html
> 
> The "Private address" you would enter is the ip address of your GenieGo. The port numbers you'd need to map are 8082 and 8083.


My GenieGo stopped working over my network today. I was on the phone with DTV for over an hour. They cannot figure it out, either can I. My router keeps resigning ip addresses to my genie and geniego, but I then go into my router and update the ip addresses and open the ports. Three blue lights on and genie is connected online. I don't know what else to do. Now not only does out of home not work, in home doesn't work either.


----------



## baffoon11

Are you running a Mac or WIndows? What is the version of your Airport Utility? I have the newer Airport Extreme and set up was supper easy. Let me know as I can "walk" you through


I am new to this, so I hope I'm doing this properly. I am running it on a Mac. I have the newest version of the Apple time capsule. I believe it only came out in the last few weeks.


----------



## Diana C

pinkribbonangel said:


> My GenieGo stopped working over my network today. I was on the phone with DTV for over an hour. They cannot figure it out, either can I. My router keeps resigning ip addresses to my genie and geniego, but I then go into my router and update the ip addresses and open the ports. Three blue lights on and genie is connected online. I don't know what else to do. Now not only does out of home not work, in home doesn't work either.


I strongly suggest that the GenieGo be assigned a reserved IP address (I don't know of any way to set a fixed IP address on the GenieGo). This is usually on the same page were you set other DHCP parameters in the router configuration.

Can you connect to the GenieGo at all? If not, try a hard reset of the GenieGo.

What GenieGo client(s) are you using?


----------



## Diana C

pinkribbonangel said:


> I am downloading not uploading.


When you are trying to watch from OOH, you are uploading...the data is flowing from your GenieGo UP to the internet and then down to the remote client. I am skeptical of getting OOH to work on any link less than 1Mbit per second.


----------



## NR4P

pinkribbonangel said:


> My GenieGo stopped working over my network today. I was on the phone with DTV for over an hour. They cannot figure it out, either can I. My router keeps resigning ip addresses to my genie and geniego, but I then go into my router and update the ip addresses and open the ports. Three blue lights on and genie is connected online. I don't know what else to do. Now not only does out of home not work, in home doesn't work either.





Diana C said:


> I strongly suggest that the GenieGo be assigned a reserved IP address (I don't know of any way to set a fixed IP address on the GenieGo). This is usually on the same page were you set other DHCP parameters in the router configuration.
> 
> Can you connect to the GenieGo at all? If not, try a hard reset of the GenieGo.
> 
> What GenieGo client(s) are you using?


I agree with Diana C. Best thing to do is reserve an IP address. Your router may call it a Reservation.
And if the router is constantly assigning addresses to everything, you should be sure the lease period is set to the maximum allowed by the router. It will be in xx seconds. The online help screen should tell you the max value.


----------



## peds48

baffoon11 said:


> I am new to this, so I hope I'm doing this properly. I am running it on a Mac. I have the newest version of the Apple time capsule. I believe it only came out in the last few weeks.


This router is supper easy to set up,

1. Open your Airport utility
2. Click on your Time Capsule and click on "edit"
3. Click on the "network" tab
4. under "DHCP Reservations" click the "+" sign
5. under "description" type GenieGo 
6. Reserve by "Mac Address"
7. Enter the Mac addy of the GenieGo (make sure the IP address of the GenieGo is OUTSIDE the DHCP pool range
8. click "save"
9. under port settings click the"+" sign
10. Description "GenieGo"
11. Public TCP ports "8082"
12 Private IP address "enter here the GenieGo IP addy
13.Private IP address "8082"
14. leave the rest of fields blank
15. Save
16.under port settings click the"+" sign
17. Repeat 10 to 15 but enter 8083
18 update your time capsule
19. ENJOY!


----------



## baffoon11

This router is supper easy to set up, 

1. Open your Airport utility
2. Click on your Time Capsule and click on "edit"
3. Click on the "network" tab
4. under "DHCP Reservations" click the "+" sign
5. under "description" type GenieGo 
6. Reserve by "Mac Address"
7. Enter the Mac addy of the GenieGo (make sure the IP address of the GenieGo is OUTSIDE the DHCP pool range
8. click "save"
9. under port settings click the"+" sign
10. Description "GenieGo"
11. Public TCP ports "8082"
12 Private IP address "enter here the GenieGo IP addy
13.Private IP address "8082"
14. leave the rest of fields blank
15. Save
16.under port settings click the"+" sign
17. Repeat 10 to 15 but enter 8083
18 update your time capsule
19. ENJOY!


I have all of these correct except that the GenieGo is WITHIN the DHCP range. How do I change that? The range is 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.200 and the GenieGo IP ends with 104


----------



## pinkribbonangel

OK Got the GenieGo to boot up again.The app on my iphone and my son's vista pc can watch the list. (still pausing a bit) Well my pc HP Pavilion G7-1310us (6 gigs ram 600 HD, win 7) GenieGo app will not work any longer. The app has been uninstalled, reinstalled, deleted, re-downloaded. nothing works. Narrowed down the pausing to the dvr they stream from. If they stream from Genie HDDvr44, they play on my computers, iphone via GenieGo fine (except my HP which the app is not working currently) When I stream from my HD DVR HR20-700 it pauses on my other tv's (via whole home) and pauses on the apps on my pc's and iphone. When I stream from my HR24, it plays fine on the (whole home) other tv's but pauses on the pc's and iphone. When I stream from the main Genie (whole home) it plays fine on all tv's. Also the main Genie streams and plays fine without pausing on my iphone and pc's. There is an issue with hardware here. They are sending me a new DVR to replace the HR20, but I don't think that's the problem. I still also don't know why I can't get the app to see the GenieGo on my HP pavilion. It worked for two weeks then stopped two days ago for no reason. HELP!

PS: Not to mention my original post that "the out of home access", is still not working!


----------



## The Merg

baffoon11 said:


> I have all of these correct except that the GenieGo is WITHIN the DHCP range. How do I change that? The range is 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.200 and the GenieGo IP ends with 104


When setting a DHCP Reservation, the IP address should be somewhere within the DHCP range specified by the router. In your case, 10.1.2.104 should work fine.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

From a PC Ping 10.0.1.201 If you get no response, it's vacant. You can use any un-used address between 201 and 254.

There should also be a place to reduce the DHCP pool.


----------



## Steve

baffoon11 said:


> I have all of these correct except that the GenieGo is WITHIN the DHCP range. How do I change that? The range is 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.200 and the GenieGo IP ends with 104


In step 7, change your GenieGo IP address to .201 or above.

That said, it should work fine the way it is. Since you're asking the router to reserve an IP (as opposed to assigning a static IP on the device itself), the router's DHCP logic knows not try to assign that address to another device.


----------



## baffoon11

I have all of the settings correct and updated the IP addy to 201 and it still says test failed. I must be missing something. Very frustrating. The in home streaming works fine. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pblhd

Is the reason to have the GenieGO ip address outside of the normal range to prevent an accidental conflict within the home network?
I too have it working fine from within my home network, the Out-of-Home check passes it's test, but haven't been able to connect from outside.
Could my work be blocking ports to prevent this from working?


----------



## The Merg

pblhd said:


> Is the reason to have the GenieGO ip address outside of the normal range to prevent an accidental conflict within the home network?
> I too have it working fine from within my home network, the Out-of-Home check passes it's test, but haven't been able to connect from outside.
> Could my work be blocking ports to prevent this from working?


As I stated, if you use DHCP Reservations, the assigned IP address should be within the DHCP pool. It's when setting a static IP address on a device that you want to use an IP address outside of the DHCP pool so that there is not a conflict with the router assigning an IP address to another device that ends up being the same as what you assigned the static IP.

It is possible that work is blocking certain ports. The way I usually test OOH connectivity is to do it via a cell connection. While it won't allow playback of video, you should still be able to connect and see your PlayList.

- Merg


----------



## Diana C

1) Unless I've missed it all these months, there is NO WAY to assign a static IP address on the GenieGo. You MUST use DHCP.

2) Given #1, the only way to ensure that the GenieGo always has the same IP address (so that port forwarding will work) is by MAC address reservation (be VERY sure that you enter the MAC address correctly if your router doesn't do so automatically...MAC addresses are hexidecimal and so contain the digits 0 through 9 and the letters A through F).

3) If all the connectivity tests pass and you still can not connect from outside, then the remote network (where the Client is) is most likely blocking ports 8082 and/or 8083.

4) If the last connectivity test (#7) does not pass, then local access will work but OOH will not. If you have your router configured correctly, the problem might be anti-virus or firewall software on your PC.

5) If any other connectivity tests fail, you may have anti-virus or firewall software that is blocking either the ports or the connection type.


----------



## Diana C

pinkribbonangel said:


> OK Got the GenieGo to boot up again.The app on my iphone and my son's vista pc can watch the list. (still pausing a bit) Well my pc HP Pavilion G7-1310us (6 gigs ram 600 HD, win 7) GenieGo app will not work any longer. The app has been uninstalled, reinstalled, deleted, re-downloaded. nothing works. Narrowed down the pausing to the dvr they stream from. If they stream from Genie HDDvr44, they play on my computers, iphone via GenieGo fine (except my HP which the app is not working currently) *When I stream from my HD DVR HR20-700 it pauses on my other tv's (via whole home) and pauses on the apps on my pc's and iphone. When I stream from my HR24, it plays fine on the (whole home) other tv's but pauses on the pc's and iphone.* When I stream from the main Genie (whole home) it plays fine on all tv's. Also the main Genie streams and plays fine without pausing on my iphone and pc's. There is an issue with hardware here. They are sending me a new DVR to replace the HR20, but I don't think that's the problem. I still also don't know why I can't get the app to see the GenieGo on my HP pavilion. It worked for two weeks then stopped two days ago for no reason. HELP!
> 
> PS: Not to mention my original post that "the out of home access", is still not working!


This indicates reduced bandwidth somewhere in your network. Based on the symptoms, I'm going to bet that the Genie is bridging the LAN and the coax. This indicates a problem on the coaxial network. Are all the splitters green label? Are all unused ports terminated? On the Genie or the HR24 press the guide and right arrow keys simultaneously and select "Coax". Report the contents of that screen.


----------



## baffoon11

When setting a DHCP Reservation, the IP address should be somewhere within the DHCP range specified by the router. In your case, 10.1.2.104 should work fine.

- Merg


I was told that the IP address should be outside of the range. I've tried it both ways and continue to get "test failed". The in home streaming works fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## dennisj00

Also check the upstream modem or 'gateway' modem / router. Many of these need their ports directed to the WAN address of your router or the device placed in a 'Bridge' mode or DMZ. Routers behind a Router usually aren't a good idea but many of the new modems / gateways are really routers.


----------



## peds48

baffoon11 said:


> I have all of these correct except that the GenieGo is WITHIN the DHCP range. How do I change that? The range is 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.200 and the GenieGo IP ends with 104


See screenshot


----------



## baffoon11

See screenshot

I believe I've set up mine the same way, but it still won't work. I don't have the guest range like yours though. Would that have anything to do with it? I've attached a picture.


----------



## baffoon11

I finally figured it out! My xfinity home security router was causing a double NAT conflict. I reconfigured the router to run through my Time Capsule and it now works! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## peds48

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## pblhd

for time capsule users - did you discover anything else extraordinary to get it to work? I tried using the IP address inside and outside of the acceptable range - no luck in either case. 
PS - the network assistant reports tests 1 & 2 passed, 3 to 6 failed.

I've run out of things to try - running old Motorola 4200 cable modem - no useful config options so I don't think its a double NAT issue.

thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## dennisj00

The ISP could have those ports blocked. Shouldn't, but could. I think most of the other problems are from double NAT - works for browsing and email, but not much else. This is typical from the dsl/cable isp providing a modem / gateway / router and the adding the customer router.

In most cases, you can set the isp's device to a transparent bridge, or set a dmz that will pass everything. I've seen some that insist on doing NAT with no other options.

OOH isn't going to work until ports 8082/8083 are open from end to end.


----------



## Steve

pblhd said:


> for time capsule users - did you discover anything else extraordinary to get it to work? I tried using the IP address inside and outside of the acceptable range - no luck in either case.
> PS - the network assistant reports tests 1 & 2 passed, 3 to 6 failed.
> 
> I've run out of things to try - *running old Motorola 4200 cable modem* - no useful config options so I don't think its a double NAT issue.


I recently reverted to my old Motorola 4221 VOIP modem to try to troubleshoot another issue I'm having. Prior to that I was using a Vonage VDV23. I had no trouble configuring the Moto for OOH access. I attached screen grabs of the rule I created.

One tip. Confirm your GenieGo device is actually using the IP you think you reserved for it. Check it by running the Genie Go client and clicking "*?*", and "*System Info*". When I first assigned the static IP, it didn't "take" and it took me a minute to realize why I wasn't passing the OOH test.


----------



## killerdc

I am unable to connect outside of the house either. When they first came and installed it, it took them 3 technicians and hours on end to get it to even show up on my in network app. That was July 6th. Since that day, I have never been able to see it from outside the home. Also, when they first came to install, I had ATT DSL with the 2Wire 2701HG-B modem/router. Since then I have updated to Uverse and now have a 2Wire I38HG. The issue that I have is the same however. I can see all of my recorded shows when I am on my own network, but cannot get my laptop, tablet, phones, etc... to see the geniego from outside the home. 

I have spent over 20 hours since July 6th on the phone with Directv's escalation department. Every few days I am assigned a new PIN number and get a call back from the same guy over and over. 

I have port forwarded to what was set inside the Geniego, I believe it is 8090 and 8091. Can't be 100% sure, but whatever is listed in the Geniego software, I went to the 2wire setup and set 2 specific port forwarding deals named Geniego and geniego2 and did exactly as the instructions mandated. I checked the IP address in the geniego software and specifically assigned that IP address in the 2wire set up so that it would not assign another ip address. Still can't get in, and the guys over at tech support keep wanting me to go into my work router to see if that has some sort of block on it preventing me from getting in. They never listen to what I tell them. I tell them that I cannot connect from ANYWHERE. I don't care if it's McDonald's or Starbucks, or any open wifi hotspot, or my 2 different office routers, I am not able to get in, even though the Geniego says Out of Home access is set up and good to go.

Anyone else have an issue? Or can you help me with mine?


----------



## pinkribbonangel

Exactly the same issue here. I have configured the ports on router for the genie go and also on my DSL Modem.router and still does not work. I too get a call every few days from the same guy with a pin number good for a few days. Very frustrating.



killerdc said:


> I am unable to connect outside of the house either. When they first came and installed it, it took them 3 technicians and hours on end to get it to even show up on my in network app. That was July 6th. Since that day, I have never been able to see it from outside the home. Also, when they first came to install, I had ATT DSL with the 2Wire 2701HG-B modem/router. Since then I have updated to Uverse and now have a 2Wire I38HG. The issue that I have is the same however. I can see all of my recorded shows when I am on my own network, but cannot get my laptop, tablet, phones, etc... to see the geniego from outside the home.
> 
> I have spent over 20 hours since July 6th on the phone with Directv's escalation department. Every few days I am assigned a new PIN number and get a call back from the same guy over and over.
> 
> I have port forwarded to what was set inside the Geniego, I believe it is 8090 and 8091. Can't be 100% sure, but whatever is listed in the Geniego software, I went to the 2wire setup and set 2 specific port forwarding deals named Geniego and geniego2 and did exactly as the instructions mandated. I checked the IP address in the geniego software and specifically assigned that IP address in the 2wire set up so that it would not assign another ip address. Still can't get in, and the guys over at tech support keep wanting me to go into my work router to see if that has some sort of block on it preventing me from getting in. They never listen to what I tell them. I tell them that I cannot connect from ANYWHERE. I don't care if it's McDonald's or Starbucks, or any open wifi hotspot, or my 2 different office routers, I am not able to get in, even though the Geniego says Out of Home access is set up and good to go.
> 
> Anyone else have an issue? Or can you help me with mine?


----------



## NR4P

killerdc said:


> I am unable to connect outside of the house either. When they first came and installed it, it took them 3 technicians and hours on end to get it to even show up on my in network app. That was July 6th. Since that day, I have never been able to see it from outside the home. Also, when they first came to install, I had ATT DSL with the 2Wire 2701HG-B modem/router.* Since then I have updated to Uverse and now have a 2Wire I38HG*. The issue that I have is the same however. I can see all of my recorded shows when I am on my own network, but cannot get my laptop, tablet, phones, etc... to see the geniego from outside the home.
> 
> Anyone else have an issue? Or can you help me with mine?


I can help you with the i38hg. That's what's blocking those ports. You need to forward them to the public internet. First let me warn you, its a pain in the butt. Sometimes you have to SAVE the settings multiple times before they stay. And you need the i38hg password.

You will log into the i38hg via 192.168.1.254
Go to Settings/Broadband section and write down your public IP address

Go to the Firewall section
Go to the Pinhole subsection
Select Home system (careful this one I missed first few tries, be sure to select it )
Go and ADD a Nomad Application
Once you are there you need the PW to go further and save it.
Forward the ports 8082 and 8083 to the Pubic IP address.
Save it.
You should then be able to go to the Firewall/status screen and see the attached screenshot.

Its very odd that you must forward to the Public address here and I don't have a static address but this has worked flawlessly for a while.

BTW I have a separate Netgear router attached and for that I had to forward the ports to the Nomad Reserved DHCP reservation. Strange combination but it works. If you have a separate router, you need to get both right.

Good luck


----------



## killerdc

NR4P said:


> I can help you with the i38hg. That's what's blocking those ports. You need to forward them to the public internet. First let me warn you, its a pain in the butt. Sometimes you have to SAVE the settings multiple times before they stay. And you need the i38hg password.
> 
> You will log into the i38hg via 192.168.1.254
> Go to Settings/Broadband section and write down your public IP address
> 
> Go to the Firewall section
> Go to the Pinhole subsection
> Select Home system (careful this one I missed first few tries, be sure to select it )
> Go and ADD a Nomad Application
> Once you are there you need the PW to go further and save it.
> Forward the ports 8082 and 8083 to the Pubic IP address.
> Save it.
> You should then be able to go to the Firewall/status screen and see the attached screenshot.
> 
> Its very odd that you must forward to the Public address here and I don't have a static address but this has worked flawlessly for a while.
> 
> BTW I have a separate Netgear router attached and for that I had to forward the ports to the Nomad Reserved DHCP reservation. Strange combination but it works. If you have a separate router, you need to get both right.
> 
> Good luck


I did all of that, with both of the router/modem combo's I had, or at least I thought I did. 
I will have to check on the home system thing when I get home though. I am not sure about that one. And since you are sure to point that out, I may not have done so. But nonetheless, I port forwarded the two ports on two separate pinhole exceptions, but it still will not work. The guy at tech support called again last night and told me to uninstall the entire setup and start over and do a 30 sec. reboot of the Geniego. Well in doing that, all it did was change the port numbers. So I had to go in again and add two additional port forwarding sections. If I was at home right now I would post a pic of what mine looks like but it looks nearly identical to what you have.

Once that is done, is there anything special I have to do from outside the home to connect? I have been able to see everything inside the house, but when I get to work, nothing.

The question I have is this, Under System Info on my phone, when I am here at work, shows the proper IP address that is assigned to my GenieGo, and the Serial number is correct, but network has what looks like 2 different ports that are nowhere close to what I have ported. I will likely get another call tonight, as I am about to call them from work and see what they tell me, then wait to hear back from them at home. The frustrating thing about all of this is that I cannot check it from the house. Everything works in the house. I have to go somewhere with wireless just to check it. HAHA. I should be reimbursed for all this hassle.

It's looking like I am going to have to go purchase a whole separate router by itself to get this to work at all. I am losing faith in the directv tech support guys on this. None of them seem to have any idea what is going on.


----------



## Laxguy

Did you get through, completely, the DIRECTV web page where you set this up?


----------



## The Merg

I did all of that, with both of the router/modem combo's I had, or at least I thought I did. 
I will have to check on the home system thing when I get home though. I am not sure about that one. And since you are sure to point that out, I may not have done so. But nonetheless, I port forwarded the two ports on two separate pinhole exceptions, but it still will not work. The guy at tech support called again last night and told me to uninstall the entire setup and start over and do a 30 sec. reboot of the Geniego. Well in doing that, all it did was change the port numbers. So I had to go in again and add two additional port forwarding sections. If I was at home right now I would post a pic of what mine looks like but it looks nearly identical to what you have. 

Once that is done, is there anything special I have to do from outside the home to connect? I have been able to see everything inside the house, but when I get to work, nothing. 

The question I have is this, Under System Info on my phone, when I am here at work, shows the proper IP address that is assigned to my GenieGo, and the Serial number is correct, but network has what looks like 2 different ports that are nowhere close to what I have ported. I will likely get another call tonight, as I am about to call them from work and see what they tell me, then wait to hear back from them at home. The frustrating thing about all of this is that I cannot check it from the house. Everything works in the house. I have to go somewhere with wireless just to check it. HAHA. I should be reimbursed for all this hassle. 

It's looking like I am going to have to go purchase a whole separate router by itself to get this to work at all. I am losing faith in the directv tech support guys on this. None of them seem to have any idea what is going on.


If you can, what I do to see if OOH will even connect is to turn off Wifi on my phone so that I am on a cell connection in my house. I then try out the app. Everything should work up to the point of physically trying to stream a recording at which point you will be told that you need to by on Wifi.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## killerdc

Ok, here is what my main list looks like, and my pinhole exception page. 

I didn't see anything that was listed as home system.

If I did this wrong, let me know.


----------



## killerdc

The Merg said:


> If you can, what I do to see if OOH will even connect is to turn off Wifi on my phone so that I am on a cell connection in my house. I then try out the app. Everything should work up to the point of physically trying to stream a recording at which point you will be told that you need to by on Wifi.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Tried it, and it would not connect without my wifi. But it will connect with Wifi.


----------



## Laxguy

Laxguy said:


> Did you get through, completely, the DIRECTV web page where you set this up?


??


----------



## pjr99

Good Afternoon.........
Just joined this forum and cannot start a topic. Thought I would post my Q here..........

Just had DirecTV installec, Genie HDR44 w/2 remotes. Connected it to my Wifi network and it appears to be connected.
Problem:
The DirecTV iPad app cannot see my Receiver. DirecTV Tech Support attempted to help. Their solution was to call my ISP, Comcast, and and ask them to open up the ports necessary for DirecTV. Prob is, DTV Supt does not know what the ports are. Also, I would imagine that this should not be a problem.

Any thoughts on this? Your help is greatly appreciated.......
Phil R


----------



## pjr99

Never mind..........turns out that U-verse was corrupting my Wireless Network. Disconnected ALL U-verse equipment, re-discovered the Wireless NW on my DVR and ALL is well. The iPad app works splendidly.

Thx,
Phil R


----------



## Laxguy

heh! All that before you could even be acknowledged here. Welcome!

So, you have both Comcast and U-Verse?


----------



## The Merg

And welcome to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## killerdc

Ok, so after more than a full month of back and forth on the phone with advanced customer support, it was told to me that the Android app is not capable of doing out of home access yet. I brought my laptop home from work and set it up in home first, and took it back to work today and all worked great with that, so what it comes down too is that my android phone and tablet are not able to do out of home access yet. GEEEEEEZZZZ, really? It took them an entire month to let me know that? I literally spent over 20 hours on the phone with probably a dozen different techs trying to figure out why it was not working and was told some of the most outrageous things I have ever heard. I am a chiropractor and I can guarantee I know more than half the people that I spoke too. I had one guy tell me that the notes indicated that client education was needed, because the Geniego was not capable of streaming DVR content outside the home. I asked him if he was serious, as I was laughing and he clearly was serious. I legitimately seemed shocked that you COULD stream recorded shows from outside the home. Nonetheless, if you have an android you are trying to connect outside the home, and it works, please let me know how, otherwise, it looks like the Android app is not up to par yet. Not sure if this helps or if it's all just bs from Directv, guess you guys can tell me.

If it is really the case, I can guarantee I will be calling DirecTv and getting something back in return for all the wasted hours of my life I cannot get back. HAHA.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, you might have reached the conclusion you did in a lot less time here. But there's no new service we can give you for free.


----------



## ttown

Well, looks like I might have long night ahead of me but hopefully not. I had the Genie HR44 and Genie Go installed today. This was the first Genie Go tech had tried to install. I am able to play recorded items on my computer and smartphone while on network. During setup I passed every connectivity test. I could not set up Out of Home. I did go in manually and set up Single Port Forwarding to 8082 and 8083. I did notice that Port Range Forwarding was automatically added. Not sure if I should uncheck enable boxes for Port Range Forwarding . I also called my ISP. Problem there is I do not use the Uverse Modem/Router they gave me. I simply use my Linksys WRT610N router. ATT tech was kind enough to go in and make sure 8082 and 8083 port were setup and not blocked.
Will do some searching tonight and try to figure out setup for OOH.


----------



## Laxguy

Take your time! There have been a couple of gotcha's recently on GenieGo, and there maybe a time lag before GenieGo is all ready to go on a new network. Meantime, enjoy your receivers, and check out a couple of threads.


----------



## ttown

Laxguy said:


> Take your time! There have been a couple of gotcha's recently on GenieGo, and there maybe a time lag before GenieGo is all ready to go on a new network. Meantime, enjoy your receivers, and check out a couple of threads.


I agree. Talked to someone with Slingbox today. He said that when he got his he had to call to activate it. They remotely accessed his desktop and set up Port Forwarding, etc for him. I will spend some time with Directv tech support tonight. I just happened to get someone who had never installed a GenieGo yet. Thankfully this forum is filled with so much info and resources to help.


----------



## The Merg

If Port Range Forwarding is set up, you don't need the single port forwarding. Just make sure that the IP address listed is that for your GenieGo.

As for the AT&T modem, if that has a setting for port forwarding, be sure that it is set up in there too..


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ttown

The Merg said:


> If Port Range Forwarding is set up, you don't need the single port forwarding. Just make sure that the IP address listed is that for your GenieGo.
> 
> As for the AT&T modem, if that has a setting for port forwarding, be sure that it is set up in there too..
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Thanks. I will try that. It set up range but since it did not work I followed Directv directions on their website for my router. It said to set up Single Port Forwarding specifically for 8082 and 8083. I have tried both configurations and OOH has not worked yet. I do not have ATT modem plugged in. Not sure if I even access that since not in use. I did call ATT and had them manually set up Port Forwarding for 8082 and 8083 just in case.
I simply followed directions for my Linksys router and did put in IP address listed for GenieGo. Tech support last night was no help. She could not even find anything in her notes regarding Ouf of Home access set up. I will call back later today and try with someone else. Little bit at a loss right now but will work through options. Even tried by turning off security temporarily just in case firewall was issue. That did not solve either.


----------



## Laxguy

You're more likely to get it solved here than frustrating time on the phone. There are a number of experts on this sort of thing here; Merg is one of them. 

I am unclear if you have reserved an IP address for your GenieGo.... on the router that's in use. So, is U-verse your ISP? If so, it's nice to know one can use a third party modem and router. Surprised, pleasantly.


----------



## ttown

Laxguy said:


> You're more likely to get it solved here than frustrating time on the phone. There are a number of experts on this sort of thing here; Merg is one of them.
> 
> I am unclear if you have reserved an IP address for your GenieGo.... on the router that's in use. So, is U-verse your ISP? If so, it's nice to know one can use a third party modem and router. Surprised, pleasantly.


Thanks for input. Yes, Merg has been tremendous help. I did reserve IP address for GenieGo with Linksys router and did port forwarding correct within Linksys router.
U-verse is my ISP. I had my house wired from phone box outside with ethernet to one of my jacks in house. The ATT install tech simply plugged ethernet directly into my Linksys and said I did not have to use 2Wire.
Update - I am not using the 2Wire modem (in storage) and have GenieGo wired to Linksys router. I decided to try to change my router during setup to 2Wire (even though that is not in use) and setup was successful. I have to test after download is finished with wireless turned off on phone to make sure works but made major step forward tonight.


----------



## kentybishop

What worked for me after talking to Direct TV and getting nothing...
was that I had to move my Genie Go 192.168.2.237 outsi via the the DMZ 
I verified that this opened the ports 8088 8089 by using the open port check tool on the internet..

I set up the virtual router
and the
port forwarding, but the ports to the outside world did not work

till I move the Genie Go out the DMZ

good luck!


----------



## shockdoggy

so I need some help getting ooh to work......geniego is connected to the same belkin router as my computer and two hd dvr's.....internet comes from a Comcast modem to a d-link router which is then connected to the belkin......I am confused about how to properly set up both modems and port forwarding to make the ooh work...


----------



## peds48

so I need some help getting ooh to work......geniego is connected to the same belkin router as my computer and two hd dvr's.....internet comes from a Comcast modem to a d-link router which is then connected to the belkin......I am confused about how to properly set up both modems and port forwarding to make the ooh work...
So you have a D-Link and Belking router? are both routers running DHCP? usually is a bad idea to run two routers in the same network


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

So you have a D-Link and Belking router? are both routers running DHCP? usually is a bad idea to run two routers in the same network


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Yup. As long as DHCP is turned off in the Belkin, port forwarding should only need to be set up in the D-Link. 


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00

Not good unless the Belkin is connected via LAN port and Wan is disabled. Just curious, why are you running two routers?


----------



## HoTat2

shockdoggy said:


> so I need some help getting ooh to work......geniego is connected to the same belkin router as my computer and two hd dvr's.....internet comes from a Comcast modem to a d-link router which is then connected to the belkin......I am confused about how to properly set up both modems and port forwarding to make the ooh work...


Though if for whatever reasons you need DHCP turned on for both routers, see tbolt's post here for help with the setup procedure;
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206001-geniego-remote-streaming/?p=3176537

You can ignore the traceroute instructions at the beginning of the post since you obviously know two routers are involved here, and just concentrate on the later part while ignoring any router brand names of course. Mentions of the "2nd router" in the post is the one closest to the internet and the "1st router" the one with the GenieGo connected to it.


----------



## shockdoggy

I rent a studio. the belkin router is my router, the d-link router is the landlords router who provides internet to the studio that I rent and 2 other rooms rented by other tenants. so, cat5 cable comes from the d-link to my belkin, which is then hard wire connected to my pc, 2 hdr receivers and the genie go. I also use the belkin for wifi on tablet and cell phones.

so if I understand the setup procedure linked above.... I am supposed to delete all the settings on the belkin that the geniogo initially set up, and then manually set up the d-link router...which I have tried to do, but......instructions say use the belkin wan address instead of the geniego wan address......the belkin wan is 192.168.0.102.....when I try to use that address when setting up the d-link, I get an error message that the 4th set of numbers must be an integer....???


----------



## dennisj00

Two routers in series (double NAT) is always potential problems. Leave the forwards in your Belkin and you'll need to get your landlord to forward to your WAN address the same ports. And lots of Good Luck.


----------



## The Merg

Two routers in series (double NAT) is always potential problems. Leave the forwards in your Belkin and you'll need to get your landlord to forward to your WAN address the same ports. And lots of Good Luck.


Exactly. When you connect with OOH, it will first connect to the D-Link so it needs to know to pass on data through certain ports. The D-Link will pass it on to the Belkin. Once at the Belkin, you use port forwarding there to continue to allow data to go on to the GenieGo.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Two routers in series (double NAT) is always potential problems. Leave the forwards in your Belkin and you'll need to get your landlord to forward to your WAN address the same ports. And lots of Good Luck.


Exactly. When you connect with OOH, it will first connect to the D-Link so it needs to know to pass on data through certain ports. The D-Link will pass it on to the Belkin. Once at the Belkin, you use port forwarding there to continue to allow data to go on to the GenieGo.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dennisj00

The Merg said:


> Exactly. When you connect with OOH, it will first connect to the D-Link so it needs to know to pass on data through certain ports. The D-Link will pass it on to the Belkin. Once at the Belkin, you use port forwarding there to continue to allow data to go on to the GenieGo.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


On paper that's the way it should work, but . . .


----------



## The Merg

dennisj00 said:


> On paper that's the way it should work, but . . .


LOL!

- Merg


----------



## shockdoggy

so merg, are you saying let the geniego set up the d-link, which according to the link above is the 2nd router, and then manually set up the belkin which again according to the link is the 1st router?


----------



## peds48

shockdoggy said:


> so merg, are you saying let the geniego set up the d-link, which according to the link above is the 2nd router, and then manually set up the belkin which again according to the link is the 1st router?


COrrect


----------



## The Merg

so merg, are you saying let the geniego set up the d-link, which according to the link above is the 2nd router, and then manually set up the belkin which again according to the link is the 1st router?


COrrect


Actually, the opposite. After the Belkin is set up via the GenieGo app, the D-Link will need to be manually set up. On the D-Link, you need to forward the same ports as being forwarded on the Belkin, The IP address that they are being forwarded to will be the same as the IP address that the D-Link has assigned to the Belkin.

If the Belkin is not creating its own network (the D-Link is assigning IP addresses to every device on the network), then you should only need to set up the D-Link


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dougthonus

Trying to get my GenieGo to work remotely, it works on my internal network.

I have a medialink router.
I have my GenieGo set to always have ip 192.168.8.101
I have Ports 8082 and 8083 forwarded to 192.168.8.101 for TCP

Links showing the setup on my router
http://imageshack.us/a/img543/8840/b2j0.png
http://imageshack.us/a/img541/4461/uym.png

Now I had previously had remote access working on my old router (an apple airport), but when I switched the router it stopped working.

It says on my local PC that the GenieGo is set up correctly for remote viewing:
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7762/d483.png

However, it doesn't seem to work remotely. Always giving me the message "GenieGo not found" regardless of whether I search by SN or just log in to my account normally.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dennisj00

Is there a modem ahead of your medialink? Some, particularly DSL modems, require the ports to be forwarded to your mediaink's WAN address. . perhaps it changed when you changed routers. Also be sure to reboot the router after changing settings.


----------



## pajer

Help! I have a sagecom 4300 from windstream as my isp with a asus rt-ac66r router hooked up to it. I have the geniego connected to the asus router and have port forward the out of home access to 8082,8083 but can not get ooh access to work. any help would be appreciated! Thanks, Pajer


----------



## peds48

pajer said:


> Help! I have a sagecom 4300 from windstream as my isp with a asus rt-ac66r router hooked up to it. I have the geniego connected to the asus router and have port forward the out of home access to 8082,8083 but can not get ooh access to work. any help would be appreciated! Thanks, Pajer


This might be of interest to you

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208174-geniego-with-windstream-isp/?hl=%2Bwindstream#entry3195709


----------



## pajer

thanks, i did see that, however i previously had a netgear r6300 working with the sagecom modem from windstream and replaced the netgear router with the asus. since then i have tried everything i can think of to get it to work to no avail. pajer



peds48 said:


> This might be of interest to you
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208174-geniego-with-windstream-isp/?hl=%2Bwindstream#entry3195709


----------



## dougthonus

dennisj00 said:


> Is there a modem ahead of your medialink? Some, particularly DSL modems, require the ports to be forwarded to your mediaink's WAN address. . perhaps it changed when you changed routers. Also be sure to reboot the router after changing settings.


My internal addresses used to be 192.168.1.X based instead of 192.168.8.X. Is that what you mean by the WAN address changing? I don't have access to the modem's setting (cable modem provided by comcast). However, I did use an online tool and 8082 and 8083 are listed as open, so I assume they are hitting my router and being forwarded to the geniego.

update -- switched my internal IP on my router to 192.168.1.X based and now both internal/external geniego seems to work.


----------

